# Rimac Motors and inverters for sale ?



## winzeracer (Apr 3, 2012)

pm_dawn said:


> Hi !
> 
> It seems Rimac Automobili has some nice motors for sale.
> 
> ...


Some rough guess... $1M car, say the body and LV components cost $250
That leaves $800G for Batts, Motors Inverters ect.. say batts are $250G leaving $500G for motots and inverters. So I would guess for one set of the dual motors and two inverters is somewhere between $100,000 and $200,000.

This offer of selling components is going to be for race cars and OEM partners in reality. These parts will make "high end components" around here ( UQM, Remy, Siemens ect..) look like a the difference between a honda civic and a formula one car.


----------



## kennybobby (Aug 10, 2012)

*Dyno test or marketing bs?*

The specs are not very clear if they apply for one motor or for the dual motors together.

*Continuous power* 386 kW @ 8.800 RPM *
Peak power* 654 kW @ 8.500 RPM 
*Continuous torque* 600 Nm (0-4.000 RPM) *
Peak torque* 848 Nm (0-7.400 RPM) 
*DC voltage* 200-800 V DC *
Maximum current* 600 A rms *
Maximum speed* 10.600 RPM *
Number of poles* 10 *
Peak efficiency* 94,9% 

Some of this seems to be found on the speed vs torque/power graph, which would make you think it was from dynamometer test data. But how would you dyno test a dual motor stack with output shaft at each end...? Also the test conditions, e.g. voltage, are not given, so the graph is nebulous.


----------

